# Ruger LCP and ccw target practice question??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey All.

Got a Ruger lcp .380 and Im wanting to start really practing target shooting to enhance my self for ccw carry.

Since Im not shooting long range but for self defense I thought maybe Id start out by setting the target about were chest high would be and shoot from 10-15 feet in distance. Sound about right?

Advice welcome. Rnx, HG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Seven yards (21 feet) is commonly used as a 2 second attack range. Meaning, your BG is rushing you from a standing start and will be biting your nose off in about 2 seconds . I didn't believe it, so go ahead and time a buddy who can still run! 
Good luck and safe shooting.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the LCP and love it.It is my number 1 carry gun now days.You can start
out at 5 yards.It's up to you on getting comfortable with it.Eli is right on the 7
yards and the 2 second rule.You should work on carrying it in a place that
you can get it out and in the ready within 2 seconds.I personally start out
with a clip full at 10 yards.Then 15 yards.From there I go to 20 yards.I
think you will be quite pleased with the accuracy of this little,but lethal weapon.
You made an excellent choice by getting this gun.It'll shoot good with any
quality made ammo.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

For defensive purposes "across-the-room" distance is the maximum that you would need to practice from. This would mean about 20 feet for most people.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I shot a few mags thru it today(real cold) and put the target at chest high and went back 21 feet.
I shot one handed and shot at medium speed and didnt to horrible but seemed to put most of the hits to the right of the target??
Think im pullin my shots? I know the trigger pull is heavy so Im wondering if im not slightly pullin my finger?? Any thoughts? Tnx, HG


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

The Lcp has a long trigger pull with fixed sights.It is something
different ,than the norm.This video shows a good stance 
hand positions,and the accuracy of the LCP.
YouTube - Shooting Ruger LCP .380: "Amazing Accuracy" by Nutnfancy


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

hemmigremmie said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I shot a few mags thru it today(real cold) and put the target at chest high and went back 21 feet.
> I shot one handed and shot at medium speed and didnt to horrible but seemed to put most of the hits to the right of the target??
> Think im pullin my shots? I know the trigger pull is heavy so Im wondering if im not slightly pullin my finger?? Any thoughts? Tnx, HG


When I have an accuracy issue, I find it helpful to have my brother and/or best friend try the gun out. If the results match mine, I need to work on the gun. If they shoot to point of aim, or combat accuracy as the case may be, I need to work on me! Fortunately, one is an LEO who practices religiously and the other (my bro) has been outshooting me for 45 years! Just like getting a second opinion from a doctor. Most ranges have a guy around you can pay to check things out, you might consider that if you aren't blessed with good shooting buddies. Good luck!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL

I better pay someone. :mrgreen: HG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

If you group is high to the right you may be heeling the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably thumbing the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be breaking your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil.

Right Handed Correction Chart -

http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf/files/TargetRightHanded.pdf

Left Handed Correction Chart -

http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf/files/TargetLeftHanded.pdf


----------

